# Parti breeding



## Pouties (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, I have a beautiful brown parti girl (Polly) who I would like to breed with to get another parti.

Am I correct in assuming that if I bred parti Polly to a brown poodle whose dad was brown and mum was apricot parti, I could potentially have a parti in the litter?

What is the possible likelihood of Polly having parti pups?

thank you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The base color - brown, apricot, whatever - is irrelevant as far as whether your puppies will come out parti or not. What's more important is whether both parents are carriers for a white spotting gene. It's a complicated topic. I'd suggest reading up on the S Locus on a good genetics web site, such as Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

If the brown sire's mom was definitely an apricot parti, then the he is a parti carrier. Breeding a parti to a parti carrier, you will get solids/abstracts and parti. Each pup has a 50% chance of being parti (sp/sp), that doesn't mean that half of your puppies will be parti, but I'd be surprised if you didn't get a few. All of the puppies will be parti carriers.


----------

